# The Well Equiped Camper



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

With all the new campers checking in and asking questions about what to buy at CW and other places, here is a sample picture of the "Well Equipped Campsite". It has all the basic accoutrements for tacky camping at it's finest. One important item which is missing though, but is necessary for the real hard-core camper's ensemble, is the lighted lamp post with the camper's name and hometown on it. (I need to get one of those next!)


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

What about the orange plastic fence for Charlie the Wienie Dog?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not tacky, but you must have a flag pole









John


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't forget the three or four plastic tarps you have to have, strung between any and all available trees!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Don't forget the electronic thingamagig that makes all your camper tail/marker lights blink on and off to annoy all your neighbors.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That isn't a complete campsite, I didn't see a beer cooler!!!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> That isn't a complete campsite, I didn't see a beer cooler!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]87953[/snapback]​


I can only hope it's because it was carried off to a friends camp site, where it will be give the respect it deserves.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey, where's the checkered or loud tablecloth, lights strung around every possible corner? Isn't that the fun part, all the tacky camping decor/gear?

Carmen









p.s. Bet you're thinking about backing out of camping with us on March 17th now, huh? JK Guess since this will be St Patrick's Day, we'll need everything GREEN.


----------



## decahayes (Jan 1, 2006)

You forgot the satellite dish.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Don't forget the clothesline tied between two trees with your "unmentionables" hanging from it to dry.























And where in the heck is the beer can pyramid?!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

how about the 4ft or 7ft lighted *palm tree*

(actually i bought the 4 footer at lowes during xmas time just for the outback)

darrel


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

WD40. 
My camping needs consist of THE MAGIC FRIG.AND *"BIB" *

*BEER,ICE AND BOLOGNA*


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the great suggestions! I few of those I don't have, but need to get.
As for....
- Fence for Charlie the Wienie Dog: Didn't have him when the pic was taken.
- Tarps: Used plenty of those back in the tent camping days. Sometimes still use one under the cheap green grass rug, which I failed to highlight in the picture.
- Beer Cooler: Believe me; wouldn't go camping without the 100 quart beer cooler loaded up with Coors Light. It was not in the picture because it was safely secured under lock and key. Can't be too careful with such a valuable commodity. 
- Tablecloth: Yes, the cheap checkered plastic tablecloth is on the table....just doesn't show up in the picture. It is also attached with those cheapie clips.
- Clotheslines: The pic was taken at Jekyll Island Campground. Clotheslines are taboo. (I guess even tacky has it's limits!) Otherwise we would have had a couple strung between trees, complete with damp towels and various swimming apparel.
- Lighted Palm Tree: Working on that one. Doing a little on-line research finding the best one. Would be the perfect complement to the cheesy plastic flamingos! One has to be careful here, though, and not cross the line from tacky to pseudo-stylish.









Bob


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Bob & Doris!
Glad to know there are some "sophisticated people with a sense of fashion" from Canton!! I'm all too familiar with that place, since I married little bit's dad in 1993 - guess you know where WALESKA is?? 
I remember when the only hotel there was the Days Inn and there was hardly anything there. NOW, it's unreal, all the growth that has happened.
Darlene action


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

I've added several of these suggestions to our list of necessities in outfitting our new 28RSDS.







I want to be sure we fit in. I love it!









Doug


----------

